

Persistent Vector Performance, summarised - michaelsbradley
http://hypirion.com/musings/persistent-vector-performance-summarised?hnrepost=true

======
rawnlq
I didn't read the whole blog series, but this data structure seems like it
could support O(log(n)) insert/remove in middle or front. The equivalent
operation in an ArrayList would take O(n).

Why not show off this performance advantage in the benchmark?

~~~
deliminator
Clojure's built in PersistentVector does not support O(log(n)) inserts/removes
from the middle/front, but there is another implementation that shares a lot
of it's implementation with some extensions that does:
[https://github.com/clojure/core.rrb-
vector/](https://github.com/clojure/core.rrb-vector/)

------
fulafel
Nit: most common cache line size is probably 32 bytes, due to smaller
processors outnumbering desktop chips.

